# Problem: 80% RAM Auslastung



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

*Hey Leute, 

vielleicht erinnert ihr euch noch an diesen Thread! Da kam ja immer das extreme Surren.

Jetzt ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass das Surren immer ist, wenn die RAM Auslastung bei 80% oder höher ist.

Während der Lobby oder so ist es schon immer um die 60% (und glaube damals war es noch nicht so hoch, lediglich 30%). 
Und dann beim Spielen erhöht es scheinbar auf über 80%.

Fakks es etwas hilft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Woran kann das liegen, dass auf einmal so viel RAM Verbraucht wird?

Und: Hilft es was mal die RAM Riegel auszustecken und wieder einzustecken oder so? Bzw. die Slots tauschen? 

???


*


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Windowstaste + R > msconfig, alle unötige aus Autostart entfernen. 

Und nein kein RAM erzeugt irgendwelche Geräusche. Wie du zu 80% RAM Auslastung kommst weiß ich nicht, um bei mir 70% zu erreichen muß ich 5 mal WoW starten, und ich hab nur ein 32 Bit OS.


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Also das ist bei mir (falls ich richtig bin) bei Autostart drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke nicht dass da irgendwas überflüssig ist bzw. die RAM Auslastung auf 80% bringen kann, oder?


An was könnte es sonst noch liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Da kannst schonmal folgendes ausschalten:

Browser Config. Utility
ATI Costumer Care
JMBX

ansonsten bitte mal posten was sonst alles läuft.

CCleaner runterladen und benutzen. Zusätzlich noch die Registery reinigen.

Danach unter Extras die Liste mit Programmen als txt. speichern und dann öffnen. Dort hinter alles was du brauchst "benötigt" schreiben, was du nicht brauchst "unbenötigt" und was dir nicht bekannt ist "unbekannt".

Falls du dir es selbst zutraust, manuell alles deinstallieren was du nicht brauchst. Und wie gesagt die Liste aller Prozesse posten wenn die RAM Auslastung so hoch liegt.


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Okay hab die 3 mal rausgenommen?

Was meinst du mit "noch laufen"? Wenn ich MW2 Spiele läuft nur (gezwungenermaßen) Steam und das Spiel. Und halt die Windows Sidebar.


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Davon können unmöglich 80% Auslastung kommen.


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

@Arosk: Mein PC ist erst 1nen Monat alt und abgesehen von MW2, Firefox & AntiVir ist nichts installiert worden. Es gibt also eigentlich nichts zu reinigen, oder?

@Kyra: Ja eben, aber woher könnten sie dann kommen?


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, poste doch bitte mal die ganzen Prozesse die laufen wenn soviel RAM in Anspruch genommen wird, sonst kann niemand dir sagen woran es liegt.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht im Hintergrund was laufen, was nicht dort hin gehört (like Virus etc.)?


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

> Lade Dir bitte *OTL* von *Oldtimer* herunter und speichere es auf Deinem Desktop
> Doppelklick auf die *OTL.exe*
> *Vista User: *Rechtsklick auf die *OTL.exe* und *"als Administrator ausführen"* wählen
> Oben findest Du ein Kästchen mit *Output*. Wähle bitte *Minimal Output*
> ...


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Also das ist wenn ich während dem Spielen schaue: (wobei beim wechsel zum Desktop ein paar % sinken glaube ich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Erz1: Hätte nichts bemerkt und hab auch länger nichts runtergeladen. Hab grad mal mein AntiVir nen Suchlauf starten lassen. Aber er ist jetzt bei 94% und hat nichts gefunden.

@Arosk: Okay, werde es mir gleich mal runterladen.


Was gibts zu dem Bild zu sagen?


----------



## Kyragan (10. Juni 2010)

Ich raff nicht, wieso MW2 bei dir 1,5GB RAM frisst. Bei mir hat es glaub ich nie die 700MB überschritten. O_o


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Verstehe ich ja auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Arosk: Hier die Text Dateien:



> OTL logfile created on: 10.06.2010 17:28:36 - Run 1
> OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 	Folder = C:\Users\Gipetto\Desktop
> 64bit- Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
> Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
> ...




und 



> OTL Extras logfile created on: 10.06.2010 17:28:36 - Run 1
> OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.6.0 	Folder = C:\Users\Gipetto\Desktop
> 64bit- Home Premium Edition (Version = 6.1.7600) - Type = NTWorkstation
> Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.7600.16385)
> ...




??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Also die Logs sind sauber, damit mein ich das aufm PC wirklich nichts unnötiges drauf ist... Aber die extrem hohe Auslastung von MW ist schon seltsam.


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Habe aber eben mit Erz1 geschrieben: Er hat auch eine Auslastung von 1,2 GB. Also scheinbar nichts ungewöhnliches.

Ich frage mich jetzt nur noch, wieso er manchmal auf 80& Auslastung aufdreht.

Sonst keiner mehr eine Idee?

P.S: Habe grade die RAM Riegel ausgebaut und in den jeweils anderen Slot eingebaut^^ Keine Ahnung ob das irgendeinen Sinn hat.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Das ist Win7, richtig?


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Ja genau, Win7 64 Bit.

Grade nochmal gespielt: Diesesmal durchgängig 60% Auslastung. Weiß leider nicht ob das "normal" ist, oder ob es über dem Durchschnitt ist... Werde da mal ein paar Leute fragen.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juni 2010)

Beim frischen Hochfahren hab ich ca. 500 MB Auslastung und der Rechner ist schon ziemlich voll. Aber solange diese hohe Auslastung keine Probleme verursacht, ist es relativ egal.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht die Funktion per Steam benutzen, dass er die Spieledateien sortiert oder so. Weil das ja doch anscheinenend nur bei MW2 vorkommt - was anderes hast du ja auch nicht aufm PC.


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Beim "firschem Hochfahren" habe ich ja auch nur 21% Auslastung. Denke das sollte i.O. gehen!

@Erz1: Wo geht das?


----------



## Erz1 (10. Juni 2010)

Steam - Bibliothek - Eigenschaften von MW2 - Lokale Dateien - Cache Dateien überprüfen sowie Defragmentieren der Cache Dateien


----------



## Crucial² (10. Juni 2010)

Vorhin einen ähnlichen Bluescreen bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mir sorgen machen? Oo Oder könnte es einfach wegen den RAM Riegeln sein oder so, weil ich die ja raus und wieder rein habe.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2010)

Eher Sorgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte vielleicht ein Ram kaputt sein.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Juni 2010)

Aber wenn ein Ram Riegel kaputt wäre, dann würden mir im Task Manager keine 4 GB mehr angezeigt werden, oder?

Und eingesetzt habe ich sie eig. schon recht vorsichtig, also kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen. Inzwischen ist der Bluescreen übrigens nicht mehr gekommen.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2010)

Doch, der wird unter Umständen schon richtig angezeigt. Aber er hat halt kaputte Bereiche und wenn er die trifft, dann bekommst du nen Bluescreen.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Juni 2010)

Verdammte Axt, das fehlt mir jetzt grade noch. Könnte das auch evtl. diese komische Auslastung bedeutet haben?


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

Wäre möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Juni 2010)

Aber es "wäre" doch auch genauso "möglich" das der kack Bluescreen nur kam, weil das BIOS bisschen Spät gecheckt hat "Hey, da hat ja jemand die RAM-Riegel Plätze getauscht". Oder so...? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Juni 2010)

Also i glaub eher friert die hölle zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne mal im ernst wannhast du den bLuescreen bekommen? bestimmt erst nach dem selfcheck des bios 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das erste was nämlich ein pc als erstes macht beim hochfahren ist ein selfcheck, ob nämlich alles da ist. dadurch weiß das bios/dein PC das alles da ist und kann auch net zu spät checken das da was vertauscht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits erwähnt hört sich das stark nach einem kaputten riegel an und das is ja kein problem. 
du schickst die riegel zurück wenn die komponenten neu sind und noch garantie haben und du bekommt bzw solltest neue bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dürften also keine extra kosten auf dich zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, scheint ein Riegel im Eimer zu sein. Die hohe Auslastung kann dadurch kommen das ein Riegel deshalb nicht die volle "Leistung" bietet.

Um zu testen welcher Riegel es nicht mehr tut würde ich jeden einzelnen Riegeln min. auf 100% bei Memtest laufen lassen.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Juni 2010)

Danke euch für die Hilfe! 
Werde mir sobald ich daheim bin den Memtest mal reinziehen. Falls wirklich ein RAM Kaputt ist, bin ich mal gespannt wie Hardwareversand mit der Garantieabwicklung einzelner Teile umgeht.


----------



## Crucial² (12. Juni 2010)

Also der MemTest zeigt bei mir bei beiden RAM Riegeln nach 100% Testdurchlauf keinen Fehler. Und Bluescreen gabs auch keinen mehr.

Also vielleicht doch alls O.K.?


----------

